# FBI & Motor Vehicle Agency USA use facial-recognition technology



## ozziebeanie

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iCDKSGZjGw3GMFUml4LQLlWzNOuQD9B9O5B80

heheeh maybe I could be a terrorist, lucky they did not take the software's word for it that the reporter was the same person as the terrorist, or he would be in deep doo doo


----------



## guy2

This is not a good idea at all ,for tax payers.

The cameras they put up all over my city are already too many too expensive and now they want more tech ,what do the cameras cost 15,000$ or something ,these things will probably double that. Yeah that's it ,we will just turn a cop car into a million dollar toy at the tax payers expense to catch would be criminals.

I see this technology going into unknowable possibility's like picking up people for unpaid parking tickets.


----------



## ozziebeanie

I don't think its so much, more tech, as borrowing the Motor Vehicle Agency System, and they are not allowed to down load there millions of pictures and information, just scan them to compare.

But I can see its good and bad points.

*Good point* - Say some pedophile, who has changed their name and living a new life somewhere, a threat to children, and they find him/her under the assumed name.

*Bad point* - Say they have a match to your picture say 70 or 80% match to a dangerous terrorist or arms dealer and you get thrown in a high security jail with very dangerous criminals, it takes months to convince authorities you are not that person, and by then who knows what will happen.

Generally speaking if you are not a criminal, I don't think you have much to worry about, but I would like to see a much higher rate of comparisons when it comes to pictures and more investigating done before arrests are made if they are not doing that already.


----------



## guy2

ozziebeanie said:


> I don't think its so much, more tech, as borrowing the Motor Vehicle Agency System, and they are not allowed to down load there millions of pictures and information, just scan them to compare.
> 
> But I can see its good and bad points.
> 
> *Good point* - Say some pedophile, who has changed their name and living a new life somewhere, a threat to children, and they find him/her under the assumed name.
> 
> *Bad point* - Say they have a match to your picture say 70 or 80% match to a dangerous terrorist or arms dealer and you get thrown in a high security jail with very dangerous criminals, it takes months to convince authorities you are not that person, and by then who knows what will happen.
> 
> Generally speaking if you are not a criminal, I don't think you have much to worry about, but I would like to see a much higher rate of comparisons when it comes to pictures and more investigating done before arrests are made if they are not doing that already.


[Generally speaking if you are not a criminal, I don't think you have much to worry about]

That saying is getting old and im not trying to kill the messenger but

I do believe that all police officers think of the average pedestrian as a potential harmful or walking piggy bank so when im walking down the street running arons and such i believe i don't need to be harassed for having a common mistake on my record years ago just by walking. Yeah it's perfectly fine for someone who hasn't had a real interaction with police but many none violent [criminals] that have had something minor will feel the heat for no good reason because police are revenue agents in out fits.


----------



## hewee

That has to be unlawful but so is most of the things the Government does. 

Lot of the camera's at lights etc are not even own my the City's but are Private owners who you know are in it for the money and the City gets a cut of the finds.
You also not that many are not right because the times are off. I have seen many where you can be stopped at the light and it turns green and then orange as you are still going tru the light so it will turn read on the 2nd or 3rd car and that is so they can send you a tacket.
So you need to find out the law and how much time that light is to have by law and then get a video camera and record it and if like many the made the time change shorter. So now you can win you case in court.


----------



## guy2

yes iv seen that also ,the quick switcher ru crap they pull when you trying to make time on a unsuspecting yellow that magically turn red in a millasec when your car is little over half way threw and FLASH just enough to be filed before you get too far. When it come's to fighting tickets iv noticed a hidden don't ask don't tell relation ship in the courts so it's like the circuit courts are just large fine agencies that wont take cash or lip.

One of these days i hope someone builds an EMP pulse machine in a mini van and just drives around my city turning red light camera's into junk.


----------



## Mumbodog

Those that trade freedom for security deserve neither.

I prefer the price of freedom be a few bad guys on the streets, opposed to the alternative price of No freedom and the bad guys still on the streets.


----------



## ozziebeanie

Here in Australia Police and Traffic work in together, they are not a separate department as far as if you break the law traffic wise, but you do have to go to a different department to obtain or renew licences

They have access to information at the police station on your licence including past addresses etc, (I had mine brought up and I was amazed at how far the info went back and the amount of info also). I cheekily asked them if they had what brand of toilet paper I used) and was told probably 

As its Police Officers along with other Police duties that issue traffic infringements, some general officers get rotated through this section, along with other sections of the Police station or stations.

So its already a done thing here, Police also have an Intel section where they have programs and links to data bases that any self respecting geek would think they are in heaven if they had access.

The only thing what I would call harassment that I received, where I was asked to come to a Police station to answer questions on someone that I knew, (who did not always follow the law ) they said to me that the night in question where someone was robbed, (not something he would do) that he said he was with me, and words to the effect they did not believe this at all and they gave the impression that if I backed up his story I would not be believed.

I told them yes, he was with me and with you also, as I was here at the police station bailing him out from the watch house on another matter altogether and if they checked their own records that this would confirm this.

Needless to say they did check, and no more was said and I was told I could go home, (I made them drive me home) I don't think they where very nice at all, and maybe I was lucky that I did have the best answer in that it could be proved, and apparently my friend was picked out of a line up, (not photo's,) as being the person that did this, and he was at the police station at the time it happened, go figure

I will say if he was not out at the time being an idiot and attracting Police attention, often getting into trouble over stupid things, (while drinking) then I would say, it would not have happened.

Another thing that could have proved he did not do it, is they said the person snatch this girls bag and ran off. My friend had a motorbike accident and for the rest of his life can not run, he is lucky he can walk.

Witch just proves a line up of people, a book with pictures, or a computer with tons of pictures, either way its not always correct, no matter what method you use. just like no computer program is 100% perfect


----------



## hewee

You know by the Constitution you still broke no law unless there was property damage or someone was hurt. 
So all these are just made to make money.


----------



## guy2

Traffic violations run on statutes and codes or administrative law ,these are not laws unless you have agreed to abide to them under administrative terms such as heaving car registration and many other examples that would render you under the jurisdiction of the administrative. The problem is that if you were to render your self untouchable to the circuit courts you would be cast out from much of society would have many problems getting jobs finding health care and just driving down the street. So in a way they made fake laws that you cant live easy with out.


----------



## hewee

Yea you got to fight that driving is a right because they want to say Driving is a Privilege, Not a Right.

Driving on American Roads is a Constitutional Right , not a State ...

Legal Rights -- Constitutional Law

Frequently Asked Questions | FlexYourRights.org


----------



## guy2

Im planing on deregistering my car ,driving privileges and SS# birth/C

the only way i see to drive some what free so far

it is defiantly an alternative and at the same time a big problem because police do not know your rights as well as their own


----------



## hewee

That is the hard part in letting them know you know your right so they will not charge you for things they have no right to. 
Like DMV fee I think they can only charge you the smaller fee and in some States the DMV has many charges on it now and most is just added tax they never had the right to take. 
I have seen cars a couple times and your see plates on them like you do on Government cars, buses etc. Tax exempt plates or "exempt" I think. But you got to know how and they will say you don't have a right to them. 
But this is the USA and we are all to have the same Constitutional Rights so they can not say only this group or that group has rights to this or that. 
But they have been doing this so very long over the years making rules and laws and putting people into groups to tax and give others rights they will not give you and take away rights. 

Constitutional says you gave the States the rights and and they can not do what you never gave them a right to do and the same goes for the Federal Government has no rights that the States never have them.
Look at how many years the Feds are telling all what the law is and what you can and can not do and most have done what they say.
But darn the Constitutional says what our rights are and what the States and Feds have been doing way to long they never had the rights to do.


----------



## Mumbodog

It is now a 3rd degree felony in Texas to "intimidate" some one on a social networking site.

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou09f1013_jj_teen-arrested-charges.213b32fe6.html



> H.B. 2003 states a person commits a third degree felony if the person posts one or more messages on a social networking site with the intent to harm, defraud, intimidate or threaten another person


Looks like anyone saying anything negative to another person on a SN site is now a potential felon in Texas.

.


----------



## guy2

hewee said:


> That is the hard part in letting them know you know your right so they will not charge you for things they have no right to.
> Like DMV fee I think they can only charge you the smaller fee and in some States the DMV has many charges on it now and most is just added tax they never had the right to take.
> I have seen cars a couple times and your see plates on them like you do on Government cars, buses etc. Tax exempt plates or "exempt" I think. But you got to know how and they will say you don't have a right to them.
> But this is the USA and we are all to have the same Constitutional Rights so they can not say only this group or that group has rights to this or that.
> But they have been doing this so very long over the years making rules and laws and putting people into groups to tax and give others rights they will not give you and take away rights.
> 
> Constitutional says you gave the States the rights and and they can not do what you never gave them a right to do and the same goes for the Federal Government has no rights that the States never have them.
> Look at how many years the Feds are telling all what the law is and what you can and can not do and most have done what they say.
> But darn the Constitutional says what our rights are and what the States and Feds have been doing way to long they never had the rights to do.


I know this should be in civilized debate but what the hell

Constitution does not apply

Barron vs. Mayer and City Council of Baltimore 32 U.S. 243


----------



## Mumbodog

> Constitution does not apply


I think that is what needs to change. Nobody gets to stomp on it, nobody.


----------



## hewee

guy2 said:


> I know this should be in civilized debate but what the hell
> 
> Constitution does not apply
> 
> Barron vs. Mayer and City Council of Baltimore 32 U.S. 243


It should apply.

The courts are making laws now days and they were never setup to make laws but to enforce the law. That means not twisting the law around but they do that. 
It gets worse and worse each year and just look at those on power over us now days that should be working for the people that voted them in but they work for who really put them into power and most do not see that either but the books and even videos are out there to show who has the real power and how they are walking all over the law of the land. 
The USA is going to fall and that is very sad to know but the writing is on the wall to anyone that eyes are open. I like to say it can not happen here in this great land but it will.


----------



## guy2

Yep ,it will fail but when will it fail and where will you be?

What is the US definition of fail?

I don't think we will ever truly fail but things are going to gratefully be rearranged ,to some it could mean a lawless land of great power or a dreaded right out depopulation plan of epic proportions.

Im worried about bank hired mercenaries 

I hope someone has the hart to kill the federal reserve before we do fail to that extent.


----------



## hewee

Is Obama Poised to Cede US Sovereignty?

http://www.globalclimatescam.com/

With things like this going on and Obama wanting to play with and side with the UN then some bad things will happen.

I hope that they kill the federal reserve and take all the money they took from the people unlawfully. 
Even still now days we don't owe the Fed money but now we owe China and other places and that is not good.

If what is in the Bible comes true then the USA is in trouble unless it changes and it is to far off to change so much in the short time need to change things.
We are losing the super power, the dollar will not rule and we will fall and many will die.

http://www.whale.to/b/coleman_h.html

http://educate-yourself.org/cn/johncolemancommof300order14mar05.shtml

http://www.whale.to/b/coleman1.html

Look at how so little control so much and why freedom of speech is getting taken away.
http://www.thenation.com/special/bigten.html
There is no real reporting like there used to but most all is from a news service that is controlled.
http://www.nowfoundation.org/issues/communications/tv/mediacontrol.html
http://www.corporations.org/media/
http://www.takebackthemedia.com/owners.html

http://911newworldorderfiles.googlepages.com/nwo-diagram-flowchart

Thinks here will scare you also.
http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/






http://www.thenhf.com/eu_issues.html
Lots and lots very sad and evil things going on.

Long but worth reading. It will tell you how and why were became so great and what good or bad things will happen to us. Easy to see that the bad things will happen because of the way we are. 
United States and Britain in Prophecy, The


----------



## guy2

That's why i need to vote Ron Paul or someone like him ,if Ron Paul fails i will leave the states ,i paid my time.

There is so much scum floating around this country it's hard to see politically correct as a means of vision.

If some of these people can find the will turn off their toys and materialistic cravings then maybe sheeple will wake up to this sham of a society ,polyarchy society that is.

I like the links you've posted about the pesticides and news pyramids very informative since i haven't had time to keep up with everything.

youtube the anti terrorist











John Harris


----------



## ozziebeanie

Mumbodog said:


> It is now a 3rd degree felony in Texas to "intimidate" some one on a social networking site.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou09f1013_jj_teen-arrested-charges.213b32fe6.html
> 
> Looks like anyone saying anything negative to another person on a SN site is now a potential felon in Texas.
> 
> .


I think there is a difference between harassing someone in some way and speaking up and giving your opinion. 

Saying to someone on a chat client that you think they are full of sh.., is different to saying that you know where they live and you are going to kill them.

Personally I think there is a lot of fruit cakes on these social networking sites  and you take what they say (if in the negative) with a grain of salt.

I also think that if you are harassing someone continually then you need to get the chip of your shoulder and get a life, most chat clients do have things in place where you can block others if they are pestering you, then again some of those options do fail, often, but there is always ways.


----------



## hewee

Ron Paul would be good and really I think he won but the powers to be made him look bad or just keep him out of the ratings that he was ahead in so that most would say Ron Paul? who is he? because they only push the 2 that they want to win and really it does not matter because they would work for the powers we do not see. JFK talked about those really in power and JFK was part of it but he changed his ways and he had to know that they would kill him because they did after he got are money back by printing "USA notes" but then LBJ over turn that law and the money was changed back to the FED notes that cost us.

Funny you said the politically correct because I read at this site and I thing a video at youtube about the politically correct and all these other sayings and how that has been bad in so many ways.
What is has done is put people into more and more groups.

When something is going on that you don't like you are to pick this or that group and this has had a bad effect.

Watch The Obama Deception HQ Full length version or watch it in parts from the other links.
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...sion&search_type=&aq=2&oq=The+Obama+Deception

9/11 was a setup to start a take over of our rights and it was all planed ahead of time and it is the very same thing Hitler did. 
Churchill cried out to people for years about what was going on and what would happen and they would not listen to this crazy guy till years later and that is a good thing or you may not be here. But then he was not crazy and they made him a great man. 
Winston S. Churchill: The Watchman
Read the United States and Britain in Prophecy, The because HWA also said many things before they happen and so many of the things he has said have come true because he was speaking for God but most thing he is crazy.

But Hitler got into power and did things the same way with blowing up there own building and people and then got the fear in the people to want the government to protect them but they will take away your rights so they can get power and the Germans have always been the worse all tru history and can never be trusted but we are going to play into there hands because they are again becoming a super power. 
God warns us not to put our trust in any man but only God and he will protect us but we lost all that after WW2 and let the great power that the USA had get to our head. It was never man that made us great but it was God and we turn our back on him and he will turn his back on us and some worse things that has ever happen many times worse then WW2 will happen to us here and others around the world. 
The Nazis power is alive and has been in hiding all these years.
Nahum: Prophecy for Germany
http://apfn.org/apfn/control2.htm
http://apfn.org/

Read these booklets http://lit.pcog.org/Default.asp?siteMapId=LiteratureLibrary
All from Herbert W. Armstrong I have read and all that he has said I have checked out and is true and time came and passed to show he was telling us all along things that will happen because so many did happen because he was speaking for God.

I joined the church he build or God build but it was after Herbert W. Armstrong died. Right from the start things did not seem right but I went to church for about 6 years and dropped out after they had a 2nd time were many droped out. The first big split was before I got there so never seen it. Here I am thinking it was me not doing something right but it was not me or was me because I was not in Gods church because the one who took over after Herbert W. Armstrong died no longer did what God told him to do. Micah: God's People Rise Up as His Enemy

God has laws just like any Government has and you have to live by those laws. Christ came here to tell the world about the coming Kingdom of God to take over and rule the world forever and they killed him for it. If they would of heard what he said he only came to bet Satan he is the god of this world and to replace him but only after he returns but they thought he was going to take over back then and like any human you do not want someone else taking over your power so they killed him. But now Satan knows his time is running out and he is getting ready with a one world Government so he can get the army's of the world together to fight Christ at his return but Christ will win. 
Then a true and honest Government will rule and teach everyone the truth about so many things. This world is so pagan it is not funny and you can see it all over and in the Government building. 
30 Little Known Facts about America





The truth about...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Bunny
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_Fairy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine's_Day
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Year
http://wilstar.com/holidays/newyear.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_festival
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pagan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Paganism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christianity_and_Paganism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:History_of_religion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Religious_faiths,_traditions,_and_movements
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Christianity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Christianity_Portal_pages
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tradition

There is ton of info out there and if you search for the truth you will find it. But trust no man and only God and you will find the truth. God even tells you that and to search the Bible each day to see if what is said is the trust and God even means what his own ministers say.

If you take the time to really search things out you will be shocked.
May things have been going on for 1000's or 100's of years and you just think that is how it is because that is what people have always done but most have been pagan and it's hard to deal with when everyone is doing all these pagan things around you all the time and if you stop they thing you are crazy just like most will think I am crazy. 
But you know what they never check anything out to prove me wrong because if they wanted to prove it to me they will find out that they are wrong. But even then most will just keep doing the wrong things just because everyone else does. People want to fit in and do like everyone else is doing. Thing is if it is wrong then why do you want to keep doing it. 
Lots of old things from HWA here going back to his start.
http://www.herbertarmstrong.org/index2.html
But these will keep busy a long time and you can just listen as you do other things. Some are bad recording but lots of things to hear.
Just be ready to hear things you may not like to hear but are the truth. Then you be glad to know the truth and want more of it. Ask God to open your eyes and ears in pray. 
http://www.herbertarmstrong.org/Radio.html

Anyhow I am now finding my way back to God after dropping out of that church in 1995 that was the right church but turned on God after HWA died and God raised up his Philadelphia Church of God. 
There is and alway has been only one Church of God or Church that the God is ruling over and all the others are false or pagan no matter how much they seem to be the God of your Bible they are pagan and your Bible says that so don't take my word for it but read it for yourself. 
Most churches teach so many false things it is not funny. 
Read what the Bible says with a open mind and your see how some many things are not what you thing. Do not go by what the minister or church or any other say but only what God says in your own Bible.


----------



## ozziebeanie

We can pick up a news paper, watch the news, watch an informative documentary on television, search the internet, read the bible or any other book, all have one common thing, they, are written/re-written by a human.

We all know, men/woman are not perfect, us humans also write how we see it. We are already seeing the news not necessarily from the governments point of view but how the reporter, business man columnist, environmentalist and who ever else writes articles or make a movie about something they report/show it, as they see it.

I am sure that things written, are for the most part believed by that person, what they write may be correct, it may not be, or maybe not far from the truth, as what they hear, read, see, is interpreted how that person perceives it.

I have seen for myself a news item on TV about a story going on and saw that a family friend was been used as a farmer interviewed about an outbreak of a disease, (he was not a farmer, but a second hand dealer/antique dealer) as they could not get anyone to speak from the affected area, answering as they wanted him to answer questions they put to him just so they could fill a spot in the news program before other television channels broadcast anything about it.

I sat there and I am sure my jaw dropped to the floor or would have if it was possible, so I learnt not to trust in reporters 100% but I am sure most news is mostly truth, but we are fools if we believe everything we read, see and hear as being 100% truth no matter where or what form the information comes from.

*One thing I don't see much of but would love to see more, is people that stand back think about things and come up with their own opinion/choice in life.*

Surprisingly few do.


----------



## hewee

Good luck in your way of thinking ozziebeanie because your find out later the truth because God will make sure you know the truth some day. Then you will step on your own jaw.


----------



## ozziebeanie

People also make assumptions


----------



## hewee

Yes any many think some things will never happen. Long ago a man told the world what would happen and they all said he was crazy but then the rains came and it rained for 40 days and the world flooded and all died but those on the boat.


----------



## guy2

Getting religious now are we?

I made up my own religion ,it's called... that shinny and sometimes rather annoying thing in the sky that grows me food and stops the planets from flying uncontrollably into outer space.

_Noam Chomsky ,a great intellectual and he's a jew!!!

No but really this guy is awesome and everyone in the world should know his work.

tells it like it is and such solid debating ,he's a man that will leave a mark. 
_


----------



## hewee

Getting to know God and only starting because there is so very much to know and understand. 

No a crazy born again. If they read the Bible they should now that those that are born again are born into the Spirit and will no longer be flash and a human can not see flash. You will than be sinless and a son of God so born into the God family. 
God created everything after it's kind and that means just that and it was made the same on earth as in heaven.
But then said...And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness.
That means there was more then one because US is there but God only made after God's likeness. 
Was are only flash and human and need air and blood to live.
When your are born of the Spirit then you will be like God because your be his son. 
But God has not and is not out to save the world right now and never has. Only 144,000 will be rise and the dead in Christ and those who are alive when Christ returns will rule under him a 1000 over humans to teach them all the right things.
The Saints that are dead will rise to meet Christ in the sir is what everyone seems to not know or understand.
How is it they are dead and in the ground just like anyone that dies and we did a hole and put then in the ground. Do not all the churches say you die and go up to heaven? When the Bible says no man but he who came down from heaven has gone to heaven. That is talking about Christ. If the Saints never went up to heaven then all the others never went there and are dead in the ground just like your Bible says.
God will bring all who has ever lived back to life so they may know the truth. 
That 1000 years Satan and his demons will be locked up and not around like he has been ruling over this world like he has these 7000 plus years. So you mind will not have him around. 
I just pray and wish it would come now and I can be with Christ when he returns. I know now I can not because I have lots to learn first.


----------



## guy2

So we are getting into religion are we?

One thing i can say about religion is don't go advertising.

There's to many gullible people on earth that will take you seriously ,not'' just kidding.

But anyway i come from a very very religious family ,my great uncle was a high Italian priest who did masses in old Latin ,he baptized me and much of my family ,all the elders from that side are very serious about it ,like they got a stick up their arse. My saint of an uncle ,as i was always told ,turned out be be the exact opposite. When i got older and more of a thick head i started asking questions and stuff from other none exploited sources and they were not good ,he died a really really fat criminal let me just put it at that. If i wasn't born into it i would of never had to eat it ,when i have kids i will let them be. Few months ago i caught my crazy grandmother trying to baptize my little nephew with holy water in a closet ,this is what i have to go threw.


----------



## hewee

Sounds like the Catholic Church that is the worse of them all and has a long his of getting control of Government and tell the people what they can and can not do and they put many to death by the government laws.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope
Reason why we came to this land and started our Government. 
Reason for freedom of speech
Reason for Freedom of Religion

People used go to jail or get killed if they did not do what the church said and they had the power of the government to back that up.

That was why United States Constitution had 1st Amendment Separation of Church and State: Freedom of Religion

But that was to keep the church from control things in the government and now today that have take God away from the very Government that that God made because those that started things here knew God was first. 
We have twisted the Separation of Church and State and forgot what that was there and how thing were in the pass.



> About the First Amendment
> 
> By Brian J. Buchanan
> First Amendment Center Online managing editor
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances


They have made a law saying you can not have God in the schools or Government and that means you can not pray to God.
What people forget is that is what they all did back then but no one said what God you could pray to but they all prayed to the God in the Bible back then.
Watch David Barton of Wallbuilders. 
David Barton of Wallbuilders Explains Separation of Powers





Mike Huckabee David Barton Founders of the Cons...
You need to see all the other video's by David Barton http://www.youtube.com/user/wallbuilders
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=david+barton+wallbuilders&search_type=&aq=f
http://www.wallbuilders.com/
The American Heritage Series is full of history you never knew and how God was a very big part of it.
How ministers were all part of putting our government together and making the laws that made the Constitution.
They pray before starting sessions
KKK Lynching were not to kill the Blacks but KKK Lynching (killing) Republicans. Most blacks in the south were Republicans.




Blacks had a big part in the start of our Government also.
See all these
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=American+Heritage,+david+barton&search_type=&aq=f

Then other not so nice things that go on.
Dark Secrets Inside Bohemian Grove Part 1/9 HD !





American Heritage Series play list.
http://honradeus.com/AHSContents.html
This makes it more easy to play all or most from youtube.

See what happens when we do not know history. 
Any time you forget the pass it will repeat itself and that means the bad things that happen in the pass will happen again and that has always happen all tru history.
We are doing many of the very same things Adolf Hitler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Hitler did before he took over Germany.
Germany power is getting greater and greater and you can bet the Fourth Reich will come out of her because Nazi leaders have been around and hidding. They did that after WW1 and again after WW2 and they will start WW3. 
Read the history of the German people and they have always wanted to control the world.

This is a MP3
U.S. in Biblical Prophecy


----------

